# NTLDR Fehlt



## Rocketer (2. Mai 2004)

hallo erstmal

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, ich hab vor ca 1.Monat  den Fehler "NTLDR Fehlt" beim hochfahren und komme nicht mehr in mein Windows 2000 Pro
Vor zwei Woche hab ich meine Platte bei einem Freund Formatieren wollen und habe fesstgestellt das sie irgentwie kaputt ist Also hab ich mir ne neue bestellt und das betriebssystem wieder draufgespielt das hatte eine Woche gut geklappt und seit gestern ist der Fehler wieder da Ka warum   
Kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## Helmut Klein (2. Mai 2004)

Probier mal von der Windows 2000 CD zu booten.
Dort wählst du dann Reparieren aus und dann die Reparierconsole.

Dort angelange dann mal "fixmbr" eingeben und nach dem das durchgelaufen ist "exit". 
Dann sollte er neu booten und Windows regulär starten.


----------



## Rocketer (3. Mai 2004)

hat net geklappt  
hat jemand noch einen anderen Vorgschlag;-)


----------



## hulmel (3. Mai 2004)

Der NTLDR ist doch auf dieser CD, wie wäre es, wenn Du diese Datei von CD nach Platte kopierst?


----------



## Robert Steichele (4. Mai 2004)

Das NTLDR Problem solltest du mit der Reparaturkonsole und folgenden Befehlen lösen können

fixmbr c:\
fixboot c:\
copy x:\I386\NTLDR c:\ (x steht dabei für dein CD-Laufwerk)
copy x:\I386\NTDETECT.COM c:\
copy x:\I386\BOOTFONT.BIN c:\

Wenn das aber mit der neuen Festplatte auch kommt, würde ich mal meinen Rechner komplett durchchecken. NTLDR ist der Bootloader, der dein Betriebsystem lädt. Vielleicht ist ja auch des Kabel, oder der IDE-Port auf dem Board defekt..


----------



## MartinW (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Das Problem bei Win2000 ist, das man eine kleine unscheinbare Partition von 8Mb benötigt in der W2K das gesamte Inhaltsverzeichnis der Platte hinterlegt. Bei der Neuinstallation von W2k kommt man an einen Auswahlpunkt, wo die Festplatte für die Installation ausgewählt wird. Hier kann man die Platte auch Partitionieren. Wenn man die erste Partition anlegt, legt das Setup automatisch diese Partition an, die nicht vom User verwendet werden kann, da sie einfach reserviert ist.
Du solltest mal prüfen, ob diese kleine Partition existiert. Wenn nicht, kann das die Ursache für dein Problem sein, da W2k dort herausliest, wo der NTLDR ist. Ich hatte das auch schon, daß es ne Weile lief und auf einmal fand W2k den Loader nicht mehr. Irgendwann hab ich dann rausgefunden, daß ich diese Partition brauche. Win9x benötigt diese Partition nicht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Rocketer (18. Mai 2004)

hallo

das mit der partion muss ich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## JoergZ (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe ausversehen die besagte 8 MB grosse Partition gelöscht. Ziemlich dumm, ich weiß, aber es ist leider passiert.  Diese kann ich wieder formatieren, das ist nicht das Problem. Ich habe 2 Platten mit 2 verschiedenen Betriebssystemen (Win 2000 u. Win XP).
Meine Frage ist: Wo kann ich die Dateien wieder herkriegen ohne eine Neuinstallation machen zu müssen. Wenn ich die 8 MB Partition wieder herstelle, dann müßte Windows 2000 ja wieder laufen, oder?

Vielen Dank

Jörg


----------



## steakmann (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo, ich habe das selbe Problem nur leider mit win.XP PRO.er startet,aber dann kommt die Meldung NTLDR Fehlt und weiter Mit STRG-Alt -Entf. aber es tut sich nichts macht leider immer nur das selbe.Diese Problem Tauchte auf nachdem ich ein Anderes Board mit neuer CPU Einbaute,anschließend Formatiert in NTFS und Windows XP PRO instal.das Läuft auch einwandfrei aber nach Neustart und Umstellung auf Platte Booten ist ende,Diesen Fehler hatte ich aber auch schon zwischendurch auf meinem "Alten" Board.aber da Klappte es noch Mit strg usw. für schnelle Hilfe wäre ich Dankbar
Gruß
 Steakmann


----------



## fossib (3. Juni 2004)

Hi Rocketer

wenn die Meldung ntldr fehlt kommt, ist der "Bootvorgang" bereits gelaufen, ich hatte diesen fehler auch schon öfter, konnte ihn immer wie hulmel beschrieben hat beheben: ntldr von einer anderen w2k bzw xp (bei Dir w2k) BS in C:\ kopieren.
wenn die meldung trozdem kommt eventuell ein paar mal restart
gruß   fossib


----------



## Volkmar (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auf dem Rechner  eines Bekannten dasselbe Problem - Beim Start kommt die Meldung: "NTLDR fehlt"

Die Datei fehlt wirklich und auch die NTDETECT.COM. 
Die BOOT.INI ist da und ist okay.

Nun kann ich die benötigten Dateien nicht auf  c:\ kopieren - es kommt die Meldung "Zugriff verweigert". Das Kopieren in ein Unterverzeichnis oder eine andere Partition geht, auf der Platte bzw. Partition ist genügend Platz. 

Was kann ich tun?

Ich hoffe auf Hilfe.

Schöne Grüße und Dank im voraus 
Volkmar


----------



## bamboulee (6. Juni 2004)

*ebenfalls das "NTLDR fehlt"-Problem*

hallo zusammen,

auch ich könnte eure hilfe gut gebrauchen:

habe zwei partitionen auf meiner harddisk (im folgenden nenne ich diese p1 und p2). mein pc war ziemlich voll und so wollte ich mal ein wenig aufräumen. habe mein win2000pro neu auf die p2 installiert (wobei aber das alte win2000pro noch auf p1 war). als nächsten schritt habe ich p1 formatiert. und siehe da, beim neustart kommt nun diese ntldr-fehlermeldung.

hat jemand gerade eine zündende lösung? hab schon einiges über dieses problem gelesen. die rede war immer von diesen wiederherstellungskonsolen und reparaturkonsolen! was muss ich verwenden? könnte nicht jemand mal eine schritt-für-schritt-anleitung posten? wäre wirklich sehr dankbar!

greetz bamboulee


----------



## Rocketer (7. Juni 2004)

hallo an alle die das NTLDR problem haben ich habe es jetzt (denk ich mal) besiegt mit hilfe von der 8 mb Partion  

der text stammt vom MartinW
Das Problem bei Win2000 ist, das man eine kleine unscheinbare Partition von 8Mb benötigt in der W2K das gesamte Inhaltsverzeichnis der Platte hinterlegt. Bei der Neuinstallation von W2k kommt man an einen Auswahlpunkt, wo die Festplatte für die Installation ausgewählt wird. Hier kann man die Platte auch Partitionieren. Wenn man die erste Partition anlegt, legt das Setup automatisch diese Partition an, die nicht vom User verwendet werden kann, da sie einfach reserviert ist.
Du solltest mal prüfen, ob diese kleine Partition existiert. Wenn nicht, kann das die Ursache für dein Problem sein, da W2k dort herausliest, wo der NTLDR ist. Ich hatte das auch schon, daß es ne Weile lief und auf einmal fand W2k den Loader nicht mehr. Irgendwann hab ich dann rausgefunden, daß ich diese Partition brauche. Win9x benötigt diese Partition nicht.

also probiert es mal aus   Das mit der Wiederherstellungskonsole funktioniert nur einmal (bei mir zumindesttens) 

gruß Matthias;-)


----------

